# Blinkender Mauszeiger



## ThoRr (2. April 2010)

Hi,

ich habe ein, wenn man darüber nachdenkt, höchst seltsamen Problem. Seit etwa ein paar Monaten beginnt der Windows Vista-Cursor für einen Zeitraum von jeweils ca. 3 Minuten schnell zwischen seinen Statustypen zu wechseln, d.h. innerhalb einer halben Sekunde wechselt von dem gewöhnlichen Mauszeiger zum Mauszeiger mit dem blauen Rädchen und schließlich zum großen Rädchen. Direkt anschließend beginnt das gleiche wieder von vorn.

Der Cursor "blinkt" bzw. flackert also die ganze Zeit und das ist extremst nervig. Es macht mich verrückt, wenn da so ein blinkendes Teil auf dem Bildschirm ist, das natürlich die Aufmerksamtkeit auf sich zieht. Man kann das vergleichen mit einem regelmäßig flackernden Lämpchen. Am liebsten würde ich den Cursor in die Zimmerecke schmeißen, aber das geht schlecht 

Manchmal nach 3 Minuten, manchmal aber auch schon nach einer halben Minute ist dann der Spuk vorbei und der Cursor hat sich schlagartig beruhigt. Ich habe beobachtet, dass, wenn ich eine Hardware entferne (z.B. iPod touch), das Phänomen aufhört. Aber das ist nicht zuverlässig. Manchmal hilft es auch, den Windows Media Player-Dienst/Prozess zu beenden (warum läuft der überhaupt permanent?). Ich habe schon versucht, eine Bildschirmaufnahme zu machen, allerdings stellt Camtasia den Cursor verfälscht dar.

LG


----------



## Dr Dau (2. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher (habe Vista schon fast ein Jahr nicht mehr meinen Augen angetan ), aber ist das Rädchen nicht das was früher die Sanduhr war?
Dann würde ich mal im Taskmanager nachsehen was da so alles (ggf. im Hintergrund) läuft..... besonders was Software von Drittanbietern betrifft.

Der Media Player, so vermute ich, läuft als Dienst damit er schneller "gestartet" werden kann.
Wenn Du ihn nicht benötigst..... und Windows auch nicht (z.B. im Explorer für die Vorschau)..... dann schaue mal in der Computerverwaltung nach ob sich der Dienst deaktivieren lässt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ThoRr (9. April 2010)

Hi Dr Dau,

danke für deine Antwort.

Genau, das Rädchen ist der, eigentlich ganz schöne, Ersatz für die Sanduhr. Wenn der Mauszeiger das nächste Mal spinnt, was sicherlich nicht so lange auf sich warten lassen wird, dann werde ich mal die Taskliste durchschauen und nach dem Problem suchen. Vielleicht erkenne ich eine Regelmäßigkeit.

LG


----------

